# 75 gallon Bowfront aquarium plastic center beam broke



## sobeejoe (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi all. I just joined this forum to get some help. First off, I am going to say that I am not aquarium savvy in any way. I have had one in the past, and I have one now. I know a little bit about these, but learning as I go. 
I acquired a tank from CL a few months ago. The center beam was broken when we got the tank from the people. We brought it home, set it up, and I crazy glued the piece back together. It worked and we had the tank set up in another room for about a month. This weekend I moved the tank to the front room, and when we were adding buckets of water, the plastic piece broke again and there is about 1/2" gap where the plastic would meet. (its not broken in the middle, its broken in the back where the brace meets the tank) 
my question is WHAT DO I DO? 

Its a 75 bowfront aquaium that looks like its wood? its not plexi but glass.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

this thread might be helpful: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/equi...lon-bowfront-repair-replace-frame-tank-27461/


----------

